# Barbeque



## AAASTINKIE

Ever since country wine posted this, barbeque has been on my mind:


Barbeque is only made with pork shoulder or beef brisket. I smoke a whole pork shoulder about once a month in my Cookshack smoker oven. I have my own rub I use with specific spices. The pork normally cooks about 18 hours to 190*F, then I wrap it in double aluminum foil, then towels, then it goes into a cooler for a few hours, then the wife and kids and I all gang up on it and pull it. (shred with fingers) Sometimes we use sauce, but it does not need it. Sometimes we have coleslaw with it. All the time we put it on cheap buns.


So now ya know.


I have a small sears, coho, smoker I got out of the junk yard at home, it has a electric burner in the bottom, I need to make a chip pan for it, I think it will be one of my projects for my 3 days off. I will have to go to homedepot and get some woodchips.


Here's what country had to say about rubs:


brown sugar, salt, paprika, black pepper, garlic powder, onion powder,ground mustard, cayenne if you want, red pepper flakes if you want, cumin, cloves, coriander, etc......


The first 7 ingredients are, in my opinion, mandatory. The amounts are kinda important too. Also, I like to use olive oil or canola oil or any kind of mustard spread on the meat first.


Any other BBQ questions?


cayenne, my favorite flavoring, maybe a little maple syrup for the secret touch...


I was reading this about barbeque and made me wicked hungry:


Barbecuing is cooking a hunk of meat, the cheaper the better, with smoke (NO direct heat) slowly over a long period of time. The idea is to give the connective tissues time to melt down into gelatin and give the meat that tenderness so prized by diners. 
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 align=right>
<T>
<TR>
<TD></TD></TR></T></TABLE>


If you want to have a little fun, go to a barbecue cookoff and ask a few of the cooks for their dry rub recipes. Of course here I'm defining "fun" as "having heavy or sharp objects hurled directly at your head in a manner intended to injure you severely." 


Almost as closely guarded as dry rub recipes and often containing far more exotic ingredients, barbecue sauces are as varied as the folks who make them. And to some 'cue aficionados, they're even more important than the meat to which they're applied.


OK so you aren't going to give up your recipes, that's OK just help me to cook the meat..lol


----------



## AAASTINKIE

I'm home!! Barbeque!! Here's my Coho Smoker...











It has a 250 watt element in the bottom, the pan is missing, I need to make a new one.










Well, what do you think, can I make Barbeque with this??


----------



## Hippie

Yep. It is made alot like a Cookshack, except a Cookshack is constructed of stainless and is insulated to hold 1000*F. You need a woodbox to hold dried wood chunks, not chips. Chips will burn up too quickly. The woodbox should surround and contain the heating element while seperating it from the wood with another flat of metal with holes drilled in it. The part of the woodbox containing the wood chunks should also have holes around the sides to let smoke out. The smoker/cooker should have an intake hole in the bottom and an exhaust hole in the top that are of equal size, maybe 1/4-1/2 inch diameter. You need a thermostat to turn the element on and off and try to maintain 200-250*F. You need a digital temperature probe also with a wire to either go in through the top hole or shut the door on it. This way the door is never opened until the meat reaches 195-205*F, however you prefer. I like 195 if the pork or beef is abnormally lean and 205 if it is abnormally fat. In a Cookshack, 2-4 ounces of wood is sufficient for a long cook. The meat will absorb all the smoke it is going to absorb before the internal temperature of the meat hits 95*F. Maple syrup applied to the meat before a rub is applied is probably very good. The problem with sugars is burning, and the bitter tastes associated with it. Use just enough, omit the brown sugar, and it will be good. 


Any other questions, Grasshoppers?


If you really want to learn, go to that forum link I showed you and sign up. They are a real good bunch of folks and most know way more than me.


----------



## Hippie

http://www.cookshackamerica.com/res_smokers.aspx 


http://forum.cookshackamerica.com/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi


*Edited by: Country Wine *


----------



## AAASTINKIE

Barbeque is on!!! just a few problems though, I ran it this morning and
only got up to 150*F so I'm thinking after smoking all night maybe
finish in the oven to get up to temp.










Mesquite was the only wood chips available here, I bought a chip pan at homedepot also.










The meat was way too big to fit the rack, on the other site they said
not to cut it, to fold over instead, so here it is standing on it's
head!

"we ain't building no piano here!"

Meat is 10lbs. Brisket

Used my own RUB, secret recipe, kosher salt, black pepper, garlic powder, hugarian paprika, cayenne pepper.

I forgot the brown sugar...

Any suggestions welcome.


----------



## AAASTINKIE

I smelled something burning and my wood chips were on fire....I put
them in a foil bag soaked them in water again and put them back in the
pan...outside this time, they were in the open entryway before. Holes
in the foil to let smoke out and up off the pan to cut the heat a
little.


----------



## Hippie

You gotta figure out how to get that smoker up to 225 and keep it there for at least 18 hours for a brisket, sometimes 24, unless it is a small one. You could just sell that one at a yard sale and buy a Cookshack! Let us know how the brisket is. I would leave it in without opening the door for at least 24 hours if it only gets to 150, then stick it in the oven on 250 to finish. Use a probe.


----------



## AAASTINKIE

Two hours into this adventure, I have 110 degrees coming out the top










The bottom of the door leaks so I put wedges in to slow down air infiltration.










It's in the back entryway to help it warm up.


----------



## Hippie

That looks like about 111 degrees. That contraption might be good for smoking fish, nothing else.


----------



## AAASTINKIE

If this Q don't kill me I'll be seeing a Cookshack smoker in my future.










I had it in the smoker for 8 hours, now it's in the oven at 210 till
6am that's 7 more hours (I might increase the temp to 225 before going
to bed)


----------



## AAASTINKIE

I increased the oven temp to 225 before going to bed, the brisket was
170 degrees this morning, I had to pull it and put it in the
refridgerator, I have to go to work (OT) and start saving up for my new
Cookshack Smoker!! The beef is delish!! nice smokey flavor, maybe a
little tough from not making it to 190, 170 is well done beef.










Barbeque and Wine...the puzzel is coming together!!


----------



## Maui Joe

I am hungry now.



Guess I'll open a can of tuna w/poi!


----------



## ljcjd

OMG!!!!!!!!!! Where do you live???? Hummmm.....you cook too
!?! We need to clone you. That looks amazing and really low
fat and low cal Your wife must have a perpetual smile on her
face...You da man AAA. LJC


----------



## AAASTINKIE

UUmmm, that's not low fat it's all fat..lol..grease city, but good eating, must be why country only makes it once a month.

My wife is leaving me soon, so good cooking doesn't cut it for some people!


----------



## Hippie

Country can eat all he wants of that, just no bread with it!


I told my wife a long time ago, "When you leave me, I am packing up and going with you!"


----------



## AAASTINKIE

I'll probably order a Cookshack smoker this week, I have withdrawel symptoms from thinking about how good barbeque could be!!


----------



## AAASTINKIE

Thermometers, remote reading, I bought a Oregon sientific model AW129
remote thermometer only to find it is lacking as a smoker thermometer,
it only reads up to 199 degrees, I also thought it would continuosly
alarm over the highest temp setting of 180 for turkey, but just did a
test and it stops beeping if you push the cook button. But that's OK it
will be my backup thermometer anyway I ordered a Maverick ET-73 last
night. Now if I could just order the Cookshack!! My beer should be
ready to go with my barbeque just in time.
*Edited by: AAASTINKIE *


----------



## Maui Joe

Stinkie,


You're all set for the summer fun I see.


----------



## AAASTINKIE

I just ordered my 009 Cookshack Smoker and cover from :



https://www.americasbestbbq.com/moreinfo.cfm?Product_ID=45 5629617


----------



## AAASTINKIE

This is not barbeque, but it's pretty good!!


----------



## masta

"Just set it and forget it" by Ronco


----------



## AAASTINKIE

My Cookshack came today just before I left for work!!!! I just had enought time to put one piece of wood in the woodbox and set it for 200 to break it in (it will run all night) I took pictures and will put them here tomorrow, it is so nice and SHINNY (I love shinny metal things) and I also love NEW toys!! I have 2 slabs of babyback ribs and some boneless chicken and a 15lb brisket in the fridge to test it out!! YEA baby "Q" time is here tomorrow!! 


PS tonight is my last night, I'll put some homemade beer in the fridge in the morning and have some ribs and homebrewski tomorrow night!!


"it don't get no better than this"*Edited by: AAASTINKIE *


----------



## masta

Cool...new toys rule!


----------



## AAASTINKIE

My new cookshack is so pretty!!









Unfortunatly I'm having temp control problems.


----------



## AAASTINKIE

BEFORE:


----------



## AAASTINKIE

AFTER:


----------



## AAASTINKIE

Brisket out after 21 1/2 hours.


----------



## AAASTINKIE

Pork in at 4:45 will smoke all night!


----------



## AAASTINKIE

Brisket after carving....


----------



## AAASTINKIE

I had to finish these ribs tonight for dinner....poor me..lol










Homebrewed beer is made for "Q" !!


----------



## AAASTINKIE

Pulled the pulled pork after 23hours, this is messing with my schedule,
I just put the second set of ribs in, will put the other brisket in
tonight at 9pm when I pull the ribs, that should be done when I get
home from work tomorrow, then my new smoker gets a rest!!! I must thank
GEO for starting me on my path to brewing my own beer, the pulled pork
is GREAT with my homebrew !!


----------



## AAASTINKIE

OK came home from work and last brisket was 193 degree's, this smoker is not dirty it's broken in, or "seasoned"










Time to give this rascal a rest!!


----------



## Hippie

Looks like you got it under control Stinkie!


----------



## AAASTINKIE

I bought 2 slabs of ribs on the way home, will put them on at 9:30 and get up early at 3:30 to take them off and go to work.


----------



## AAASTINKIE

Saturday, cooked 2 chickens today, only one here I ate the other one
already, it was delish!! Of course in my mind, all of you in TEXAS have
a smoker out back anyway so you know the joy I am feeling as I explore
the world of SMOKE. Would have been great with a home brew but I have
to go to work in 1/2 hour.

I told Curt this:

OH, you're a boiler operator, me too, running mine right now, #900, 650kpph, 11 stories tall.

He said:


As far as boilers go you pilot a starship andI ride a skateboard.



AAA: please report to the helm!!

(I can't show any pictures at work, no camera's allowed)


----------



## AAASTINKIE

OK 8pm 2-5lb porks going into the smoker with 4 oz if hickory, I am
working days tomorrow, will be home at 6pm, hopefully will be at 200
degrees on the money.


----------



## PolishWineP

This is how we do our smoking, off the grid!








Pork Loin has some rub and is ready for smokin'!












Smoke is coming from the wood box and now all I need is time and a little monitoring.






Now all I have to do is choose a wine...


----------



## AAASTINKIE

Came home from work to pork at 196 degree's just right, pretended I was
country wine and coolered it for 2 hours in foil and towels, then
pulled it, remembered to take a picture just as I put the first dollup
of sauce to it!!


----------



## PolishWineP

Stinkie,


As Freddie Prinze used to say, "Lookin' good!"


----------



## AAASTINKIE

Well, I went out to the woodshed and got a stick of maple to see how it works in the smoker.


----------



## Hippie

As long as it is good and dry, it should work great, if you do not use too much.


That pork looks excellent! I never put sauce on mine. If ya want sauce, you can use it on your own sammich. I always have coleslaw to put on the sammiches also.


----------



## AAASTINKIE

I'm still experimenting trying to find the best way to keep it as it
must be refrigerated to go to work the next day. The best would be to
have it done just in time to cooler it for the ride to work, but most
people want to eat at 9pm not 6 when we get there, it would have to be
coolered for 5 hours to do it that way. Any sugestions?


----------



## Hippie

Wine and BBQ:
Wine picks for your barbecue
By RICHARD KINSSIES
SEATTLE POST-INTELLIGENCER WINE WRITER


It's official: Summer has arrived and with it our semiannual lifestyle change, which includes the clothes we wear, the food we eat and, of course, the wines we drink.


I find it interesting that in the fall, our other semiannual lifestyle change, we bring out the soup pot and the big reds and relegate any light white or pretty pink wine to a fond summer memory. But in the summer, when we trot out the pink wines and the crisp and light white wines we really don't give up on the big reds; we're just more selective about when we drink them.


Imagine a big slab of meat smoking and slow grilling on a wood fire served up with buttered corn, grilled rustic bread and a spicy black bean salad. Are you going to bring out the rose? The pinot gris or some light-footed Beaujolais? I don't think so. You'll most likely be reaching for one of those Godzilla zins no matter what the temperature. That said, I have no big monster zinfandels to recommend with barbeque but I do have a rose, a pinot gris and a couple of nice and juicy medium/full bodied reds that should work quite well with pretty near everything -- maybe even that big slab of meat.


*2004 Sobon Estate ReZerve Amador County Rose


($10)*


Texture is as important to a wine as it is to food and it's the soft and creamy texture of this wine mingled with the flavors and scents of summer fruit that really holds your attention. The Sobon folks tried to emulate the dry style of southern French roses beginning with their choice of grapes including grenache, syrah and carignane. This copper-colored wine has enough stuffing to hold up to richer foods, such as salmon, pork chops and maybe even ribs. (Grape Expectations, 206-763-4132)


*2002 Airlie Willamette Valley Pinot Gris 


($10)*


Pinot gris is arguably the most important white grape in Oregon and for good reason; it seems to be the wine for all seasons -- and foods. This could be the white wine you drank all last winter and now it's ready for just about anything you can throw on the grill. Try it with grilled vegetables, salmon or halibut but also with grilled Dungeness crab and those big, succulent Pacifica oysters roasted in their own juices. (Grape Expectations)



<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 align=right>
<T>
<TR>
<TD align=middle>

<!--
OAS_AD('Middle2');
//-->




</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD align=middle>

<!--
OAS_AD('Middle3');
//-->



</TD></TR></T></TABLE>*2003 Terra Rosa Mendoza, Argentina Malbec 


($13)*


Malbec is one of the least favored of Bordeaux's red grapes but the Argentines, having shown it more respect, have been rewarded with a unique high-quality wine that has become their red wine calling card. The Terra Rosa has all the right stuff needed for those deliciously fatty red meats coming off the grill or out of the barbecue. It's got spicy black fruit flavors, lots of tannin and good acidity, yet still shows lots of style. (Noble Wines, 206-326-5274)


*2003 Ca'del Solo Big House Red


($10)*


Big House Red is made by the sometimes wacky folks at Bonny Doon Vineyard winery in Santa Cruz, Calif. Though the name on the label implies this is a big, as in full bodied, red house wine, it in fact refers to the state correctional facility near the vineyards where the grapes for this wine were grown. Isn't that a hoot? Uncork (actually, you'll have to unscrew) a bottle of Big House Red when you have the need for a big juicy -- and not too serious -- red to wash down, well, just about anything, except maybe prison food. (Noble Wines)
<DIV =vgray>*Richard Kinssies is a freelance wine writer, director of the Seattle Wine School and owner of the Wine Outlet downtown. He can be contacted at 206-652-1311 or **[email protected]**.*
< = src="/ak/s/tools_plain.js" =text/>


----------



## AAASTINKIE

Fastdrinkinwine.com and my first try at beef ribs....with my signature HOT MAPLE BBQ sauce.....Just what the doctor ordered


----------



## AAASTINKIE

smoked two chickens with MainlyDaves recipe, stuffed with feta cheese, black olives and garlic, it was GREAT!!


http://www.lamaine.com/bbq/chickenfeta.html


----------



## RAMROD

Thats some good looking birds howed they taste?


----------



## AAASTINKIE

Well, tonight is my last night shift and there are two more chickens in the fridge waiting for me at home!! They were really good!!


----------



## RAMROD

Well it sure looks like you are getting your moneys worth out of that cook shack!


----------



## AAASTINKIE

It's possible this cookshack is the best $500 I ever spent....and I have gone through a lot of money in my lifetime...lol


----------



## AAASTINKIE

Smoked my first turkey today, tastes pretty good!!


----------



## Hippie

It looks good also!


----------



## rgecaprock

Stinkie,


Looks like it's going to explode



. Must be bursting with juices!!!


----------



## Waldo

Mind if I jump in this fray and share a picture of my grilling culinary skills. I recently went to propane and surprisingly I like it better than charcoal as I have more control over the temperature. I was blessed with a all stainless steel Ducane for Fathers day from my darling wife and I see lots of good, lip smacking, grilling ahead. Just need some wine now to go with it. And what would be the recommendation for this meal?


----------



## rgecaprock

I'LL BRING DESERT.......CHERRY CHEESECAKE WITH WHIPPED CREAM AND A SHOT OF AMARETTO ON TOP!!!!









RAMONA


----------



## Waldo

Woooooooooo Hoooooooooooo Ramona.....COME ON DOWN !!!!


----------



## PolishWineP

I'd say Sangria!


----------



## Waldo

Sangria??? Enlighten me more Polish....the grasshopper is unlearned in these matters


----------



## PolishWineP

I have a rather loose recipe for it. Cheap red wine (or any other cheap wine you have on hand), sugar, cut fruits, maybe some juice like orange juice or pineapple juice, cinnamon stick if you have it on hand, and clear soda. Mix it up, chill it, serve it over some ice. Don't worry too much about measuring. Just go for it!


----------



## Waldo

Polish, Can you email the recipe to me?


----------



## AAASTINKIE

Nothing personal, but since I got my COOKSHACK Smokette (thanks for the
rest of my life to HIPPIE) I threw my GRILL off the deck!!!

I just had two homebrews and pulled pork for dinner...."it don't get no better than this"


----------



## Hippie

A nice cold bottle of Post Familie White Muscadine would fit that meal of roast chicken and vegetables well.









Once a Cookshacker, always a Cookshacker!


Waldo, go see Papa Shaka at the big eating house dilly down on Bill Clinton Boulevard on the river. I can't think of what they call it. He will show you his Cookshack setups and let you buy some good BBQ.


I hope he is still there.


----------



## Waldo

Will take that under advisement Hippie. If I survive my surgery tomorrow I will plan on it. Really hate to get caught on "THAT" Boulevard though. Oh, my surgery ! I was diagnnosed about two months ago with a disease, I believe it is called " Brauns Squeedis" and the only treatment know to be effective is major surgery. The symptoms are that your b....tt hole looks so much like your face that your bowels dont know which way to move......Really Serious Stuff !!


----------



## Hippie

Sounds painful.


----------



## MedPretzel

Good luck to you, Waldo. I will be thinking of you.


----------



## Waldo

OK Guys/n Gals, was really cataract surgery and all went fine. Got me some Darvocet so I may try adding a couple of them to maybe a gallon of my peach wine. I figure that way if it makes me drunk and I fall down it will not hurt


----------



## Hippie

I am very glad it all went well. Be careful with that Darvocet, it makes me spew chunks. I didn't know you have some peach wine. We should work out a trade. The date is on another post. I was beginning to wonder if you were having hemorhoid surgery!!!


----------



## Waldo

Ahhhh the 23rd...I thought you were refering to the 23rd year of my 24 year life span duhhhh!!! I just started the peach about 2 1/2 weeks ago, I racked it from primary last Sunday. What did you have in mind for the 23rd.


----------



## rgecaprock

Waldo,


Glad surgery went well, and those Darvocet, last time it took one I was so sick I couldn't even stand up.....I'll just stay with Advil.


Been kind of busy, hard to keep up with you guys!!


Ramona


----------



## Hippie

I have to be at the Arkansas Asthma and Allergy Clinic on tuesday morning the 23rd. Got anything to swap? If not, I reckon you will get the best deal!


----------



## Waldo

Alas....I will be back working...If you get a chance though you can run by my workplace with maybe a couple of samples hehehehe


----------



## Hippie

I am afraid of work!


----------



## kaizen

Remember, just like any wild animal, work is more afraid of you.


----------



## Hippie

I am trying to figger out if that is an insult or not.


----------



## Waldo

My ole daddy told me a long time ago that there were two things I should never do.


!st is to never sweat on company time and 2nd to never take a c..p on my time.


----------



## PolishWineP

How about filling out a job application for another company while at your desk? Would daddy approve?


----------



## Waldo

Probably not Polish.


----------



## kaizen

Hippie, no insult intended. It is just the way I approch
work. Very carefully. It has be known to keep me tied up
for as long as 14 hours in a single day.


----------



## Hippie

You will soon learn to appreciate my humor.






Work sometimes keeps me up all night. Sometimes meaning about half my life.


----------



## AAASTINKIE

Back to "Q"....once again thanks to HIPPIE for putting me onto
COOKSHACK!!! ( I bought a 009 for my brother) here's what went fine
with a glass or 4 of wine tonight!


----------



## Hippie

That looks awesome Frank. 


I am off red meat now.



Kind of an emergency order from my doctor. My cholesterol is so high it is affecting my vision. No telling what it is doing to my arteries.


Oh well, I love fish, but not so much poultrybreast.


I will live vicariously through your wonderful red meat photos!


----------



## Waldo

Have you tried the "Drunk" chicken Hippie? Load that beer can up with garlic, sage, rosemary and stuff the neck cavity full of onions and garlic and WOW !!


----------



## Hippie

Yes, Waldo, I do them on 250* for 4 hours. The doc says no dark meat poultry. I need some big blue cat filets to smoke about every other day. Muscadine vine should do them up right, or some wine-soaked oak out of a carboy.


----------



## AAASTINKIE

hippie, i thought pork was the other white meat...lol


----------



## Hippie

Maybe in Iowa.


----------



## Waldo

You can have them "blues" hippie. I will take a good 10-20 lb flathead any ole day.


----------



## Hippie

I think you are right, it's just that the blues are more plentiful up here and easy to catch in the big clear water Loch Greers Ferry. Flatheads definitely taste the best. The ugliness is such a contrast to the good taste.


----------



## Waldo

Hippie, Do you trotline? Jugs? Yo-Yo's or all the above?


----------



## Hippie

I used to do alot of juggin. I no longer have my trusty old jonboat. I sure need one. As the nights get cooler, those big blues up in the clear water Loch Greers Ferry really start wanting to fatten up for the winter. I like to go down here to the river with my ultralight rig and catch shad on a little white jig. I cut them up and put in pint jars in the freezer. After they thaw in sunlight, they are ready for the hook! Work good on jugs fished 20-30 feet deep and allowed to drift freely.





*Edited by: Hippie *


----------



## Waldo

A trick I learned some time back with blues was when I caught them, what I wanted to keep for myself I had a live box suspended about 30 foot deep from one of the buoys above Remmel Dam and I would put them in the live box for about 5-6 days and let them flush themselves out in that cold water. made a helluva difference in their flavor and texture 


How did your trip to the clinic go? Hope all is OK*Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## Hippie

All is good. Just getting back on my shots that I discontinued a couple years ago, which was a bad mistake. Also found out I am allergic to pet dander and molds, in addition to all the other allergens I already knew about. Oh well. Thanks for asking.


Good idea with the catfish. Makes good sense. Alsoa good way to keep them until you have time to clean and eat them fresh, at least give you a few days to plan a bigcook.


----------



## kaizen

<hr>



"Have you tried the "Drunk" chicken Hippie? Load that beer can up with
garlic, sage, rosemary and stuff the neck cavity full of onions and
garlic and WOW !!"



We do the same thing at our house only its called butt plug chicken.


----------



## Hippie

Yep, been doing them for a few years. The beer is just for moisture, one might use wine or even just water with herbs and spices. The type of Cookshack smoker oven like Stinkie and I have retain alot of moisture throughout the cook, so it kinda becomes overkill. It works very well in a normal range oven, where chicken gets dry alot of times.


----------



## AAASTINKIE

they had rib eye on sale at Walmart yesterday, so I tried on in the smoker....very good!!

















Tastes just right with the right hot sauce!!


----------



## Hippie

Looks like you smoke/cooked to about 125-130 internal? Man!I wish I could have beef. I have been hankering to do a boneless prime rib roast. I did one last year stuffed with with garlic chunks stuffed into slits and rubbed with black pepper and salt only. It was the best ever as witnessed by 9 people! Did you know the 008 CS was originally designed as a prime rib oven?


----------



## AAASTINKIE

I did not know that....I used a recipe from the cookshack forum,
preheated the smoker to 250 put the meat in for 1 hour, then to 140 for
4 hours, one garlic clove in the smoke box no wood, i put my home rub
on the meat just before putting it in. It was GREAT and the best thing
was it was on sale at Walmart for $3 a pound!! marked down from 6.55


----------



## Hippie

Sounds good, but I still don't understand why you won't use a remote temp probe.


----------



## Waldo

Do those work pretty good Hippie. I have been considering one for my grilling. Supposedly you can set it and wear the unit on your belt like a cell phone and it will beep you when your meat reaches the temp you set it for.


----------



## AAASTINKIE

I just don't see the need to use the temp probes, I have two of them, I
smoked a pork yesterday for a bean feed we had at work, I had to leave
it in for 24 hours, I foiled it after 14 hours and turned the smokette
down to 210 then at 20 hours lowered the temp to 190, at 24 hours
foiled again and into the cooler, we had it 4 hours later at work,
there was enough food for a week, but the 9lb pork dissapeared faster
than a set of rims at a puff daddy concert...lol


----------



## rgecaprock

Stinkie,


Just came across your picture here...are you sure that meat is dead ?????






Ramona*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## Harry

I thought i heard a moooooooo when i saw the picture 


LMAO


----------



## Hippie

LMAO also. I eat my ribeye and primerib the same way. Just warm it up a little. I don't want all the iron cooked out of mine.


----------



## rgecaprock

Maybe the iron will override the cholesterol???


lol



-health??


----------



## Hippie

Stop it!


----------



## Waldo

I actually like mine still "mooing" a little when I cut into it


----------



## AAASTINKIE

Smoking a pork on a snowy winters night, LOVE this smoker!!!


----------



## peterCooper

Oooh!


----------



## Bert

Stinkie


It don't get no better than that......Man that sounds good.


----------



## rgecaprock

Frank you should be sitting out there with your furry hat and a beer!


Ramona


----------



## Waldo

How does the cold effect the time required for smoking stinkie?


----------



## AAASTINKIE

I smoke for the same time, it just takes a few more minutes to warm up,
the smokette is super insulated. I just foiled the pork at 7am, have to
pull it out at 10:30 am after 16 1/2 hours cause I have to go. It will
be just fine as usual. It's going with me to my daughters house and
will stay hot wrapped in towels in the cooler for hours.


----------



## Waldo

Sounds great Stinkie


----------



## PolishWineP

_Party at Stinkie's daughter's house! _


----------



## Bilhar

Hi people, I know this is a late reply, but could not help it, I just bought a Sears Hickory Smoker just like the one in your photo here, I bought it used from a used junk store here in Battle Creek Mi. I cleaned it up and have some pork ribs in it right now- I paid $20 bucks for it, they were asking $30, probably to much unless you want a Smoker, lol 


I notice one is from Batesville Ark, I visited there last summer, my grandkids live in Heber Springs, actually Rosebud. I have friends I stay with down there who live in Pangburn. I love it down there but I am a bit to old to move again. My grandson and I went to see Mark Martins new Ford Dealship and his Museum in Batesville, while there we wanted some BBQ, could not find any- so we went back to Heber on 25, stopped at the Spunky Pig on t he corner of 16 and 25, man I love the BBQ, bought 2 lbs. and took it home to Michigan, ha ha


Good luck with that BBQ smoker, I will find out today how mine works, 
Bilhar


----------



## rem1

Welcome to this form Bilhar. I assume you are new since this is your first post. Smoking meat is one of my warm weather passions. Im new to wine making but it is a all year hobby for me.
You are talking my neck of the woods Rose Bod, Pangburn, Heber. Hope you like trout fishing while your down here. I live in Searcy. Have relatives in Rose Bud. Pm me or email when you are headed this way, could meet for some good Q. If you are into wine making would like to hear of your experiences


----------

